

Tabco parodies Apple Lemmings ad from 1985 - Geee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRtQa9EE0xI

======
Geee
Original Apple ad here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYP1Tjgt1Ao>

